# Instalacion de audio



## ale_001 (Abr 28, 2006)

Como estan ando buscando y no encuentro sobre instalacion de audio ambiental si existen normas o algo por el estilo que tipos de cable usar cuales son sus longitudes maxima para poder instalar en mi casa


----------



## pepepuerto (May 1, 2006)

Hola  Ale  necesitaras un equipo reproductor de sonido bien CD,  cassets ,radio  etc con un amplificador ,no dices cuantos altavoces vas a instalar, creo que con uno que tenga salida de alta (500 ohm) pudes colocar varios altavoces en paralelo (con el transformador de linea ),lo ideal seria intalar hilo musical que viene por la linea de telefono, cosa que no se, si tendras donde resides , suerte un saludo


----------

